# Affects on design of electrical installation



## hzak786

How do the following affect the design of an electrical installation when considering location of equipment:

- Clearance space around switches and socket outlets

- Compliance with Part M of building regs.


----------



## 360max

what 'Part M' of bldg Regs in the UK?


----------



## hzak786

Yes in the uk


----------



## Speedy Petey

**Moved to the appropriate forum**


----------



## great68

Part M of the building regs refers to access & access for disabled people. It is applicable to most new builds including extensions but not for rewiring of an existing structure (although it may be of benefit to meet it) For electricians its mainly to do with the mounting heights etc.

"Clearance space around switches and socket outlets" An example would be to leave enough wheelchair access & not say fit a switch over a shelf (at the correct height) that someone in a wheelchair could not reach


----------

